# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  poor dylan

## stacyefc

wasn't it horrible the way janelle treated dylan? i felt so sorry for him

----------


## Trinity

Mothers like her shouldn't be allowed!

----------


## stacyefc

i know if i was him i wouldn't forgive her

----------


## Georgie

he is soo sweet y cant she love him?

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Ooooh.... judging by the age of this post.... it was a while ago... I think I missed it. What did she do?

 I hate Janelle. She seems to think a child has to be lovable to be loved. I can be difficult with my parents but I know they love me, that Janelle is rather screwed up.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i want to know too

----------

